# Finally got around to having my system metered....



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

Had my Explorer metered today at American Radio. 

141.7 db on TermLab

Not to bad for a system being designed for SQ I guess.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sealed? thats pretty nice...

i did 135.5 with 2 10s ported off 900 watts

ur subs rated for 350 watts and ur sending 500? or did i look it up wrong


----------



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep, they are sealed. A little over 1cuft per sub each in their own chamber. As I understand it the arc12s are rated at 350 per vc but they will handle more. I plan to add another ks1000.1 in the near future and dedicate one to each 12. I will post some photos of the subs and enclosure later, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

U think they can handle 1000 each?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> U think they can handle 1000 each?


Sure . . . for a second !

daily driving . . . hell no


----------



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Sure . . . for a second !
> 
> daily driving . . . hell no


Well I do not plan to ride around with the system at full volume just driving around. I DO like the idea of the headroom the setup will give me. In all honesty I have probably owned no fewer than 30 different subs over the years and I have never damaged a sub by over driving it. (knock on wood)

And I have had my current 1000 hooked up to one of the Arcs for couple of days already to see if the amp ran cooler with the 2ohm load and again I did not try to over drive the sub but the sound was very tight, very rowdy and showed no signs of stress. The ks1000 does 1k into either a 1 or 2ohm load and all settings were left the same during those 2 or 3 days.

All said I would not recommend hooking up 2000 watts to two of these subs and the running test tones to the subs for 5 minutes at max volume. However for normal music, and "daily driver" volumes(at least my daily driving volume). They will be fine and the headroom should be fantastic. As I have mentioned this is really an SQ setup, not SPL. But I still like to really feel the music at times! 

Who knows maybe I will upgrade to two of the 15s. I really love the sound of the Arc Subs.


----------



## mi1stormilst (Jan 7, 2011)

What is the point of reference? I suppose a factory radio does 100+?


----------



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello, follow the link for a decibel comparison chart. Hope this helps.

Decibel (Loudness) Comparison Chart

Beyond that, (and this is just a very simple explanation, there are other factors) Lets say you have a speaker rated at 89db. That means that it is rated to generate a volume of 89 decibles with 1 watt of input measured at 1 meter. To raise that to 99db you have to increase the power by a factor of 10. (10 watts) To raise to 109db, 100 watts, 119db 1000 watts and you get the idea. Beyond that you have to factor in enclosure, cabin gain, multiple drivers etc etc etc.

Hope this helps.


----------

